# Some new pictures of Mica, our surprise filly.



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I went outside today with my camera and got a quick pictures of out filly Mica, who was born last January and was a real surprise. I think she is turning into a pretty little thing. I can't hardly wait until next summer to see her all shed out. 

Here is a link to the original thread

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/ooops-theres-foal-2013-a-151150/


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Wowie! She's just gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Eli, she is kind of a snot nose little brat but I love her!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

She will be quite striking as she's a little show stopper right now! Will you be keeping her? If so, what are planning to do with her?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yep, she is a keeper. Will be shown in reining once she is older.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh and thank you, I am biased but I think she is gorgeous.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

She's lovely, Tiff! I'm excited to watch her grow up!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Allie, me too! I hate winter, babies always looks so wooly...


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ugh now that Christmas is over, I'm ready for summer again. I'm getting a little depressed already. Ugh...

Summer coats, long days, riding outside, trail riding... *dreams*

Oh yeah, totally call dibs on this filly if you ever sell her.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Ugh now that Christmas is over, I'm ready for summer again. I'm getting a little depressed already. Ugh...
> 
> Summer coats, long days, riding outside, trail riding... *dreams*
> 
> Oh yeah, totally call dibs on this filly if you ever sell her.



Me tooo! Christmas ended and I was thinking "Ok now, where is summer?"


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

She's turning our very nicely. I hope she does fulfill your dreams.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Cacowgirl said:


> She's turning our very nicely. I hope she does fulfill your dreams.


Thank you very much. I have a lot of hopes and dreams wrapped up into this beauty


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Allie she would definitely be a twin of your mare with those 4 socks! Tiff she has that same eye as Cruiser hey!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yep Kelly, they both carry the splash gene and unfortunately sometimes that bit of a white eye comes with it. ( I am hoping they grow out of it since neither of their mom's have it)


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Due to my slow internet, I always read all "pretty filly" comments before the picture loads and I guess I really wasn't expecting that! Picture loaded like "boom-shacka-lacka" and I have to say what a gorgeous filly.  Not all babies look that good in wearing their shag carpets. :lol:


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow what a looker love the blue eye


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

ButtInTheDirt said:


> Due to my slow internet, I always read all "pretty filly" comments before the picture loads and I guess I really wasn't expecting that! Picture loaded like "boom-shacka-lacka" and I have to say what a gorgeous filly.  Not all babies look that good in wearing their shag carpets. :lol:


Thanks! I like her more and more everyday. She went through a pretty fugly stage in September but has made up for that since :lol:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Country Woman said:


> Wow what a looker love the blue eye


Thanks, but she is actually a brown eyed beauty.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

She is not a snot! LOL


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

WSArabians said:


> She is not a snot! LOL


Say that next time she kicks you :lol:


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

Such a pretty girl .


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Rideeverystride! I am sooooo soooo soooo excited to see her in her summer clothes.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Im excited to see what her coat turns out to be this summer. I have to say Im excited to see what our horses will look like as well.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Too bad summer is still so far off eh? -33C here this weekend, yay for winter.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah. Yay. Winter. 

Tiff, how did you come up with her name? I *love* the name, though the spelling on my "potential future kids names" list is "Micah." What's her registered name? I feel bad that I went through so many names with Zoe... which I feel still doesn't fit her. Sigh.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Well my vet's name is Micheal, and since he missed her soooo many times I decided to name her after him with a girly twist. Her reg'd name is You're Gonna Miss Me 

And I love the name Zoe, I think it suits her perfectly.


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Aww! She is gorgeous!!! I just read your original thread for the first time — what a lovely story!


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

She is SUCH a lovely girl! ^-^


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks guys! Sammy it was such a thrill to see her standing there beside her Mama. I can still remember every detail of that day. It was pretty awesome.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

FGRanch said:


> Well my vet's name is Micheal, and since he missed her soooo many times I decided to name her after him with a girly twist. Her reg'd name is You're Gonna Miss Me


That has got to be the most perfect registered name! I love it! And she is just beautiful!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Its actually Your Gonn a Miss Me. With no space but this forum keeps correcting it. Ugh


----------

